# Kohler Escale



## rbsremodeling (Dec 6, 2008)

Has anyone installed the Kohler Escale toilet recently. Does it still have that funny 90 attachment of the back of it. 

I want to recommend it to a client on a bathroom remodeling job but I really did not like the way it was connected to the flange off the back of the unit.

Kohler told us it would change to an easier install method did this change happen?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is what I find on the waste connection. So if this is the one then it has not changed.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's a Duravit design. I have installed a LOT of Duravit toilets, both concealed and exposed tank, and I have never had a problem with the product, and I really like their dual flush system.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Dec 6, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> This is what I find on the waste connection. So if this is the one then it has not changed.


Yeah that is the close to the same install. It use to be a 7" rough It is now 12" but that connection sucks.

thanks


----------

